# .



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Adi, welcome to the forum!

Don't be confused when you don't see your SC in your first post. There's been a big spam attack on the forum not too long ago, so you're not able to include any links in your first post.

Just try again and you'll see that it works!


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Hi Adi, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Don't be confused when you don't see your SC in your first post. There's been a big spam attack on the forum not too long ago, so you're not able to include any links in your first post.
> 
> Just try again and you'll see that it works!



Got it ! Thanks so much !


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Here is some more links about me 


[My Websites]:
www.soundcloud.com/adi-goldstein
www.Adigoldstein.com - Composer Website
www.AGsoundtrax.com -Music Library
http://www.Pix.adigoldstein.com (www.Pix.adigoldstein.com) - My Photography
http://www.Retto.me (www.Retto.me) -Product hunt for music
www.Store.agsoundtrax.com - Soundiron Products

[My Creative Tools]:
www.watermark.agsoundtrax.com - Protect your online music.
www.tagsgenerator.com -Tagging made easly


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 10, 2015)

אהלן וסהלן 

Hi, and welcome, Adi. 

I like your watermarking tool - use it all the time 

Vlad.


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Vlzmusic said:


> אהלן וסהלן
> 
> Hi, and welcome, Adi.
> 
> ...


Thanks man !

Glad I could help )))


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 10, 2015)

Bonjour Adi,

Welcome to VI-Control! 

Love your multiple interests, you're really wired to creativity big time! 

Shalom,

Andre


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> Bonjour Adi,
> 
> Welcome to VI-Control!
> 
> ...



Appreciate your kind words Andre 

Thanks so much !!!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 10, 2015)

Love the tagsgenerator! Signed up!


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

jneebz said:


> Love the tagsgenerator! Signed up!



That so awesome my friend Thanks ! please feel free also to share it among your friends !


----------



## jneebz (Oct 10, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> That so awesome m friend Thanks ! please feel free also to share it among your friends !


Hey just an observation that the link you posted for it has a typo


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 10, 2015)

jneebz said:


> Hey just an observation that the link you posted for it has a typo


OHH man...  sorry for that...Thanks for letting me know..I just fixed that.. Cheers !


----------

